# diablo 2 problem !



## dosacole (5. August 2008)

ja hab mir heute Diablo lod mal wieder gekauft weil meins kaput war ja installiert woltle direkt spielen ja jetzt kommt immer die meldung das ich das spiel mit mindestens 800x600 nur spielen kann
meine desktop einstellung is ja aber eh höher is bei 1152x864
habs auch shcon auf 800x600 umgestellt funktioniert auch nicht könnt ihr mir helfen ?

danke schonmal


----------



## Qwalle (5. August 2008)

dosacole schrieb:


> ja hab mir heute Diablo lod mal wieder gekauft weil meins kaput war ja installiert woltle direkt spielen ja jetzt kommt immer die meldung das ich das spiel mit mindestens 800x600 nur spielen kann
> meine desktop einstellung is ja aber eh höher is bei 1152x864
> habs auch shcon auf 800x600 umgestellt funktioniert auch nicht könnt ihr mir helfen ?
> 
> danke schonmal




versuch's mal im fenster zu starten
bei eigenschaften der verknüpfung bei ziel ein "-w" hinter setzen.

btw: desktopeinstellung hat nix mit nem spiel zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



spiele d2lod auch auf 800*600 und hab ne 1152er auflösung auf meinem desktop.


hoffe das man dein problem so simpel beheben kann.

gruß
fons


----------



## dosacole (5. August 2008)

das mit dem -w hinten dran klappt nicht so ganz ^^
hab en paar sachen probiert mit den "  usw aber klappt nichts kommt immer fehlermeldung 

könntest mal nen screen machen wie genau das gehen soll ?


----------



## Qwalle (5. August 2008)

"E:\Programme\Diablo II\Diablo II.exe" -w


so muss das dann da stehen z.b.


----------



## -bloodberry- (6. August 2008)

Klingt, als wäre dein Grafikkarten-Treiber nicht korrent installiert oder als hättest du den D2-Video-Test nicht gemacht.


----------



## Iodun (7. August 2008)

aufgrund dessen das diablo 2 schon kurz nach dem 2. weltkrieg kam mags sein das dieses game einfach nicht auif vista rennt (64 bit) ich hab das problem mit ner menge alter games die ich liebe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xaregoth (7. August 2008)

D2 + LOD läuft mit richtigen Treibern sowohl auf der 32 als auch auf der 64 BIT Version von Vista


----------



## chrispeaces (7. August 2008)

Jap auf Vista läuft alles fein.
Ich würds nochmal neu installieren


----------

